# Grey's Anatomy - Frage



## Dennypocket (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

wieder mal brauche ich eure Antworten auf eine dringende Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buffed ist zwar eine Rollenspiel-HP, aber da war hier unter "Gott und die Welt" sind, sollte das ok sein, wenn ich eine Frage über eine Serie stelle.
Insbesondere Stelle ich die Frage hier, weil ich schon viele positive Erfahrungen und schnelle, gute Antworten bekommen habe, und ich wüsste einfach nicht wo ich die Info sonst bekommen sollte.

Im Fernsehen läuft ja gerade die fünfte Staffel, so ca Folge 13 oder 14. 
Da ich die letzten 5 Folgen verpasst habe, habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen, warum mein Lieblingscharakter "George O'Malley" nicht mehr zu sehen ist.
Um alle Flamer zu beruhigen, ich habe mich bereits im Internet schlau gemacht, habe wirklich viel Zeit investiert, und erfahren, dass er sich für die Armee als Arzt eingeschrieben hat.

Meine Frage ist nun:
In welcher Folge kündigt George seinen Abgang an?
Würde diese nämlich sehr gerne im Internet angucken.
In der fünften Staffel ist er ohnehin nur sehr selten zu sehen, und ab einer gewissen Folge ist er ganz weg.

Kann mir also einfach jemand verraten, aber wann er weg ist, dann kann ich mir die Folgen raussuchen.

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Euer Denny


----------



## Lillyan (5. Juli 2009)

Erst in der letzten Folge der Staffel nimmt er "Abschied"... mehr verrate ich mal noch nicht :>


----------



## Glinda (5. Juli 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Folge am Mittwoch, wo Addison wegen Archer zurück kommt, weil er doch die Würmer hat und Derek *schmacht* muss ihn operieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Juli 2009)

Uh, dann freu dich mal nicht zu früh -.- Da passiert einiges nicht so tolles.


----------



## Dennypocket (5. Juli 2009)

Die Folge ist auch das Highlight meiner Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst wenn einiges Schlimmes oder Unerwartetes passiert.
Letzte Woche war ich so enttäuscht, dass Derek dieses Blumengebilde einfach wieder abgebaut hat wegen Addison.


----------



## Dennypocket (5. Juli 2009)

Für alle die Englisch können, und wissen wollen, was mit George ist.
Überlegt euch gut, ob ihr es angucken wollt!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7foenMsWi4


----------



## Martel (6. Juli 2009)

Spoilern ist nicht nett ;-) schämt euch. Das einzig wichtige ist. Der schwachsinnige möchte gerne Orgamsmuss " ich hole dich " Tote ist endlich wech..
Man hat der genervt.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2009)

ich fühl mich schon wie am azubitisch bei uns in der arbeit wenn meine mitazubienen über greys anatomie fachsimpeln :> 

jetzt auch im buffedforum XD


----------



## Lillyan (6. Juli 2009)

Denny nervt? Bitte...

Und weg ist er auch nicht, er kommt wieder, keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Denny nervt? Bitte...
> 
> Und weg ist er auch nicht, er kommt wieder, keine Sorge
> 
> ...


Ach nö.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mittwochs immer Training. Wo kann man sich denn die vergangenen Folgen ansehen?


----------



## Qonix (6. Juli 2009)

Ha ha, bei uns im schweizer Fernsehen kamen die Folgen schon heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennypocket (6. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Denny nervt? Bitte...
> 
> Und weg ist er auch nicht, er kommt wieder, keine Sorge
> 
> ...



yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (9. Juli 2009)

Mal ganz schwach gestern. Wobei ich das recht gut finde das beide Serien nun in einander laufen.
Das mit den Parasiten im Hirn habe ich schon bei www.veoh.com  Germandoku  parasiten gesehen.

Ich als nicht Artzt frage mich aber dann...  Warum nicht direkt absaugen und juhut ist? Nein erst voll Krass rumpröckeln im Hirn mit der Kralle raus ziehen und dann...

Da würde ich ja 12 mm V2A Rohr nehmen, und mal Richtig unterdruck drauf hauen ;-) da bleibt der wurm wo es ist.

Ne aber so war es ganz gut.

Aber mal ehrlich.

Die Grey ist ja mal Potten Hässlich oder? Es gibt ja Frauen die man sich schön trinken kann. Aber und glaubt mir im Leben habe ich das mehr als einmal versucht, es gibt Frauen da geht es nicht.


Wenn man den Pegel erreicht hat damit die Gesichts 5 schön wird, schläft der kleine Mann,


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Mal ganz schwach gestern. Wobei ich das recht gut finde das beide Serien nun in einander laufen.
> Das mit den Parasiten im Hirn habe ich schon bei www.veoh.com  Germandoku  parasiten gesehen.
> 
> Ich als nicht Artzt frage mich aber dann...  Warum nicht direkt absaugen und juhut ist? Nein erst voll Krass rumpröckeln im Hirn mit der Kralle raus ziehen und dann...
> ...



Rofl!

MIt einem hast du Recht schön ist sie nicht,aber das mit dem saufen!
Es gab mal zeiten da bin ich früh aufgewacht,fragte mich wo ich bin und wer ist das neben mir.
Der kleine Mann so scheint es mir brauchte mich nicht unbedingt um seinen Spaß zuhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Mal ganz schwach gestern. Wobei ich das recht gut finde das beide Serien nun in einander laufen.
> Das mit den Parasiten im Hirn habe ich schon bei www.veoh.com  Germandoku  parasiten gesehen.
> 
> Ich als nicht Artzt frage mich aber dann...  Warum nicht direkt absaugen und juhut ist? Nein erst voll Krass rumpröckeln im Hirn mit der Kralle raus ziehen und dann...
> ...



genau ... ob teile vom gehirn draufgehen interessiert nicht. vorstellungen haben manche leute vom menschlichen körper. 



> Ne aber so war es ganz gut.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich.
> 
> ...



na zum glück sind geschmäcker verschieden. sicherlich kein model aber hässlich ist was anderes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juli 2009)

Häßlich ist sie wirklich nicht... außerdem zählt doch auch nicht nur das äußere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mir anschaue was bei uns im Krankenhaus für Ärzte herum laufen... uiuiui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (9. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> außerdem zählt doch auch nicht nur das äußere




Ist ein weitverbreitetes Gerücht von Frauen mit Komplexen.. habe ich mal gelesen....

Könnte das beste Döner auf der Welt sein, das da vor mir steht. Sieht es aus wie durchgekaut und ausgekotzt rühre ich es nicht an. 



Und das mit dem Hirn zermatschen.... na, doch nicht alles Wörtlich nehmen. Aber der "Sauger des Grauens" hätte das mit sicherheit gerichtet.

Alter, und mach das Bild weg. ich würge gleich. Aber ehrlich viel Unterschied zwischen Grey und der sehe ich nicht. Hässlich bleibt hässlich und wunder gibt es nur in Märchen.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reden wir eigentlich von der gleichen frau?


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. Juli 2009)

Man hört und liest ja viel,

wie die Aussagen Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden,ja stimmt dennoch isst das Auge mit!

auch die wunderschöne Aussagen es zählt ja nicht nur das Äußere? Hä wie jetzt bin ich auf dem Falschen Planeten, bin ich über Nacht in ein anderes Universum gebeamt worden.

So sehr ich jetzt wahrscheinlich den Haß der ganzen Feministin Gemeinde auf mich ziehe oder als Proll mich oute.

Stellt man mich vor die Wahl Xenija Suchinowa oder die Grey, dann wird das Ergebniss ziemlich eindeutig ausfallen.
(an diesem Satz erkennt ihr wo ich die Meßlatte anlege)

Schönheit ist nicht Relativ!


Aber ich Glaube wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

wär für mich auch eindeutig.

xenija geht überhaupt nicht. die sieht doch nur peinlich, unnatürlich und viel zu abgemagert aus ... (kannte sie nicht, hab mir nur 3 bilder bei google angesehen).


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juli 2009)

Öhm, es ging mir darum, dass sie ihre Rolle gut verkörpert und durch ihre "Aktionen" Mittelpunkt der Serie ist und nicht durch große Brüste oder einen Schmollmund. Wir reden hier doch nicht von einem Lebensabschnittspartner (oder auch nur von einer Nacht), sondern von einer Schauspielerin und einer Serie. Wenn man die Serie schaut um sich seinen nächsten One-Night-Stand rauszusuchen macht man meiner meinung nach eh was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. Juli 2009)

Ähm nein natürlich schaue ich mir(nebenbei die Serie) nur an um zusehn was doch Ärzte für Megageile Menschen sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es hat absolut nix mit dem aussehn manscher darsteller/in zu tun.


<--------  ist nur ehrlich!


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juli 2009)

Wen sie beschissen Schauspielern würden würd ichs sicher nicht schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. Juli 2009)

Du machst mich Fertig!

Frau 1: 0 Mann

Rückrunde wird erwartet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (9. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe euch nicht. Mag ja sein das sie gut spielen kann ( kann sie bei mir auch mal ruhig ich sag euch dann bescheid ^^ , aber erst muss ich was trinken ). Aber gute Schauspielerinnen gibt es auch in Hübsch. Und das Foto ist ja mal Meilenweit weg," das" was vor der Kamera steht, ob nun schlecht geschminkt etc. ist einfach hässlich. *Punkt*


Also für mich muesste folgendes passieren.


Grey stirbt auf tragische langsame und elendige Weise, die Container Schlampe direkt mit. Sieht zwar gut aus aber irgendwie spielt die doof /doofe Rolle.
Der Macker von Grey geht zu seiner EX. Klein Grey bleibt wie sie ist. Die andere Blonde "Nehmt mir den Blinddarm raus" tucke ist ja nun weg. Und Danny, oh ja Danny..




Danny wenn du das ließt   SAW 1-4 sind nur der Anfang wenn ich dich in die Finger bekomme.... Geist oder nicht!

*Pfeiff* Ghostbuster tadadadada*


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Wenn man den Pegel erreicht hat damit die Gesichts 5 schön wird, schläft der kleine Mann,




...hehe^^
und ein weiterer Satz für meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ob die Grey nun hübsch ist oder nicht ... Ich finde nicht. Sie ist viel zu dünn, ja ich wage schon zu sagen dürr. Aber es wird vermittelt, dass eine deutliche Unterernährung ganz ok ist. Kann das richtig sein?!

Mal weg von der Schauspielerin, hin zur Rolle Grey: Sie nervt. Ihr ständiges pseudoleidendes Getue. Immer hat sie irgendwelche Sorgen oder Bindungsängst oder wa weiß ich was. Das geht einem langsam auf die Nerven.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2009)

Ich will endlich die neue Staffel von Scrubs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennypocket (12. Juli 2009)

Damit hier nicht geschlossen wird, weil keiner was schreibst, frage ich:

Findet ihr es nicht auch schlimm, dass Leute die in nem Krankenhaus arbeiten, scheinbar keinerlei Freunde von außerhalb haben?

Gut Derek hat andere Freunde, Meredith sicher auch.
Aber bei manchen bin ich mir sicher, dass sie mit ihrem Job verheiratet sind und wenn schon mit wem was haben dann natürlich mit wem von der Arbeit.

Wenn man überlegt, dass fast jeder mit jedem was hat/hatte.

Ist es denn unmöglich, dass man in ner Bar oder so andere Leute kennen lernt?^^


----------



## Landerson (13. Juli 2009)

Dennypocket schrieb:


> Damit hier nicht geschlossen wird, weil keiner was schreibst, frage ich:
> 
> Findet ihr es nicht auch schlimm, dass Leute die in nem Krankenhaus arbeiten, scheinbar keinerlei Freunde von außerhalb haben?
> 
> ...



In der Bar gibt es ja nur die aus dem Krankenhaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was das Thema George angeht - Wow ziemlich krasser Abgang... aber schauts euch selbst an.
Meine Frau hat mich ueberredet und spaestens als die Faehre verungleuckt ist habe ich es dann jede Woche angeschaut.
Das Ende der Staffel hat mich dann schon vom Hocker gehauen.
Im Herbst gehts ja weiter - zumindest hier!


----------

